# Can't get to reviews for Caloosa Cove Resort, Islamorada, FL



## Diane (Dec 10, 2007)

Not sure who to ask about this.  It looks like there are six 
TUG reviews for this resort but when but when I try to read them I get the following message:

"Not Found
The requested URL /tugdb/fleast/fl-caloo.htm was not found on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/1.3.37 Server at www.timeshare-users-group.com Port 80""


Thanks for any help,

Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2007)

ah ha...that review appears to have not been migrated over to the new system.

give me a bit and I will take care of that today.

Thank you for bringing it to my attention...we thought we got them all.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2007)

should be all set now!


----------



## Diane (Dec 10, 2007)

That was quick!  Just read the reviews.  Thank you for fixing this, and for everything else you do to make TUG such a great resource.

Diane


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 10, 2007)

we aim to please =)


----------

